# Quick! What paint do I use!?



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

I just got my new air compressor and air brush and I really want to try it out!
However, I haven't a clue what paint I can use!
Any help here!?
.


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

an airbrush or a full size paint sprayer?

Because if its a full size one you can pretty much spray anything you might have to thin it a lil but i have sprayed stain , latex , oil based all through mine with good results


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Craft stores sell special paint for airbrushing, but I have used latex and acrylic paints. They must be thinned heavily with water (providing they are water-based). I don't use any paint that's not water based because I don't want to clean up with anything but water. I can't stress how important it is to keep your airbrush clean.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

thin your paint down till it pours like milk----and what hz said if you use an oil base paint when cleaning -spray thinner thru it till it clear.--have fun


----------



## Dark Lord (Jul 25, 2007)

what is the airbrush you have,single or dual action ? & model. Thinning waterbased paint if you thin with too much water,you lose the binder properties of the paint...ie-will not last on what you are painting(peel,flake off).Unless you use special clear binder "thinner" for waterbased paints.You can use water to thin them down,but not past 15-20percent.& run them thru a screen / filter of some sort,a little blob of paint can really just mess with ya ! & it helps the paint run thru a bit better. There are AB waterbase based paints for airbruhing,pending which AB you have,you can run just about anything thru it......well almost :googly: & REALLY make sure she's cleaned out good,dried waterbased paint is a MAJOR PAIN in the keester to clean out !!!! & be prepared airbrushing is SUPER addictive !


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Dark Lord said:


> Unless you use special clear binder "thinner" for waterbased paints.


Aha! I didn't know that! Thanks, DL, I learn something new everytime I come in here.


----------



## Dark Lord (Jul 25, 2007)

I use a brand called AutoAir waterbased paints AutoAir.com for doing automotive mural art.It is designed for non pourous applications,i have found it great to use on props & holds well to latex.Check they're site as they have outlets all over usa.I like them as i do not have to use thinners for cleanng & they are just as good as ureathane paints.They can be cleared with just about anything & come in a variety of colors & special effects paints & they are reasonably priced with a longer shelf life vs ureathene paints which are good for 6 months before they dry up. I use water (maybe 10 percent at most)for thinning,but you loose binder properties.A clear binder just doesn't have colorant in it,however it slowly creats a semi opaque-transparent.But for airbrushing this is better to build depth of color in some things,as well as transparency showing thru the details of prop "skin".
AutoAir also has pre-thinned paints for fine airbrushing tips.I am not part of AutoAir co, i just love they stuff,never had it bite me in the butt unless it's something i did wrong,just passing along a good product that i've used since they started 15+ years ago. Also another good product is FW acrylic inks.They are a waterbased ink that is very thin for fine illustration art.Good for airbrushing fine details in latex creation props...... I use my AA as i have a supply of it,but on occasion have used FW inks.


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

the airbrush and compressor is made by powercat and the airbrush is a dual action...

*i know this cuz i got the same thing *


----------



## Spookineer (Aug 20, 2006)

Like Dark Lord said, use an airbrush medium for thinning. I use this from Michaels. http://www.michaels.com/art/online/displayProductPage?productNum=fa0306 They also carry a good selection of airbrush ready acrylics, even fluorescent colors.


----------



## Undeadvoodoomonkey (Aug 4, 2007)

Google "airbrush tutorial" in web mode and video mode you get tons of hits. Using an airbrush really comes down to practice and getting to know about paint ratios air pressure and color theory. Have fun!





http://www.howtoairbrush.com/


----------



## scourge999 (May 4, 2008)

Front Yard Fright said:


> I just got my new air compressor and air brush and I really want to try it out!
> However, I haven't a clue what paint I can use!
> Any help here!?
> .


What are you painting on? It has alot to do with your choice of paints. I use Goldens airbrush paints for canvas. Also, Createx makes one of the best airbrush paints around IMHO. I use a Badger air compressor and Iwata HB & HPB-C dual action airbrushes.


----------

